# Oil Light comes on at 45+ mph?



## cam0 (Oct 9, 2006)

Howdy, i cant for the life of me figure out whats going on witth my car.
its a 1996 jetta GL.
i had a leak a couple months ago coming from the oil pressure switch, and when i replaced it. that same day the beeping woudent stop. even though i had oil.
then it went to sleep for a while.. i just had my oil changed about 300 miles ago. and i saw he didnt put enough oil in. so i added another quart today, and it hasn't solved the problem.
it only comes on when i drive 45mph+
any idea? i tried searching but have yet to find anyone with this problem.


----------



## cam0 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Oil Light comes on at 45+ mph? (cam0)*

bump, hoping someone is out there that has fixed this problem.


----------



## cam0 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Oil Light comes on at 45+ mph? (cam0)*

bump


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

get a mechanical oil pressure gauge and verify your oil pressure, keep driving it and you chance spinning bearings


----------



## cam0 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mortal_Wombat)*

thankssss


----------



## cam0 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cam0)*

bumping for this topic. 
would it be my oil pressure switch? i had a leak in it and then bought one from pep boys. maybe it was the wrong one? this started after i put in the new one.
the (top) one.


----------



## phobozad (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cam0)*

There are actually two different switches that are set for different pressures. The switch on the oil filter housing should be a 1.8 bar switch (white housing). If this switch has low pressure, there will be an audible alarm - the top one just makes the light blink. The top switch should be a 0.25 or 0.3 bar switch (blue/black/brown housing). It would be best to verify that you don't actually have low oil pressure though. Throw a mechanical gauge on it - pressure should be minimum 29 psi @ 2000 rpm when warmed up.


----------



## cam0 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (phobozad)*

greattt. maybe its my bottom switch. right now its at the mechanic >< waiting for his diagnostic. 
lets hope he doesn't screw me


----------

